# My Youtube videos



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

These are some of my new Music videos i done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZHG51a2ItY

( Every breath you take I be watching you )


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bDXqaRXSag&feature=channel

( With legs like that)

more to come


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2009)

These aren't really music videos, they're just animation other people have produced combined with music other people have produced.


----------



## sindragon (Jul 30, 2009)

Some peole do call them muisc videos or Amvs


----------



## Zhael (Jul 30, 2009)

I call it a waste of time, myself =p
The only AMV I've ever liked was the Pokemon version of Faggot by Mindless Self Indulgence, it's hilarious.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 30, 2009)

I kind of like AMV Hell series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lxakVAaAJY


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 30, 2009)

No such thing as a good AMV outside of NicoNicoDouga.

translation: GLORIOUS NIPPON.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 1, 2009)

My furry rave vid from youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ongMPe5LHiE


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 2, 2009)

sindragon said:


> These are some of my new Music videos i done
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZHG51a2ItY
> 
> ...


 

cool. I like your vids on youtube ^_^


----------



## Morroke (Aug 2, 2009)

I see you enjoy the color change effect in Windows Movie Maker.

...

....

>:[


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 2, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I see you enjoy the color change effect in Windows Movie Maker.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


  If you refering to me, no I don't actually. I just used them to make the vid more interesting and macth the music.


----------



## Koze (Aug 2, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I call it a waste of time, myself =p
> The only AMV I've ever liked was the Pokemon version of Faggot by Mindless Self Indulgence, it's hilarious.



Actually the one for bitches is hilarious.

I fucking hate AMVs and stuff like that in general. Especially when people take romantic pictures of furries and make a slideshow to some shitty jpop music.

Do you know how many time I've seen the bday present for my (now ex) boyfriend done by GearOtter in shitty romance montages?

TOO MANY. :[


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 2, 2009)

Koze said:


> Actually the one for bitches is hilarious.
> 
> I fucking hate AMVs and stuff like that in general. Especially when people take romantic pictures of furries and make a slideshow to some shitty jpop music.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't like amv's then why are you looking at this thread?


----------



## sindragon (Aug 3, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> cool. I like your vids on youtube ^_^




  thanks and ditto dont like them do watch them simple as that 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqYtEXNLRDo

my new amv Agirl like that ( Nala)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are just music played over scenes from Lion King, nothing special, everyone can do that


----------



## sindragon (Aug 13, 2009)

so pepole like watching amv

and not manily can becuse you have to match the muisc to the clips which can be very hard with quie lots of songs

http://amvmakers.ning.com/video/lion-king-simba-pride-numb


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Good thing Linkin Park is underused and matches with every scene out there.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 13, 2009)

These have been done, done, redone, overdone, lots of times. It get's kind of boring and only the creative ones or with good music. The music wasn't that good of a choice here since it was like rock or something.


----------



## sindragon (Aug 13, 2009)

by way dude numb song might be done by a metel band there not rock

and 2 numb an angest song


thanks ^.^


----------



## Jelly (Aug 13, 2009)

[size=+1]~~ãƒ¾(ï¼¾âˆ‡ï¼¾)ãŠã¯ã‚ˆãƒ¼â™ª[/size]


Sinister Exaggerator said:


> No such[size=+2]ãƒ•ãƒˆãƒãƒ³wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww [/size]thing as a good AMV[size=+15]LOLLLLLLLLLLLL ã™ã°ã‚‰ã™ãƒ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/size] outside of NicoNicoDouga.
> [size=+10]ã‚ªãƒ¡ãƒ‡ãƒˆã‚¦ã€€( ^ _ ^)âˆ â˜†PANï¼ã‚ªãƒãƒ„ã§ã£ã™â™ªwwwwwwwwwwwww[/size]
> translation: GLORIOUS NIPPON.



WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

sindragon said:


> by way dude numb song might be done by a metel band there not rock
> 
> and 2 numb an angest song
> 
> ...



...

Linkin Park is rock and alternative. Not metal.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> [SIZE=+1]~~ãƒ¾(ï¼¾âˆ‡ï¼¾)ãŠã¯ã‚ˆãƒ¼â™ª[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



I love you. 

Turning off that goddamn comment function is the best feature of that site I tell you what.


----------



## sindragon (Aug 19, 2009)

WTF


----------



## sindragon (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPbnBmjUhRw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvrbJXxgLKg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg__EpwFjZA&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn9ICSS12po&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6se58DzYWU&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PzYSHvPIP0&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zxz7ZeqWVg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLpiJleNOSA&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9Swyz8hd2I&feature=channel


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ddv5ZBiLFU&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOoQEGgxu6k&feature=channel


al my new Amv


----------



## Surgat (Oct 8, 2009)

Necro. 

Also: 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------

